# Suspension bars and poly questions



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i got the front strut bar ($130ish) and the rear lower bar ($120ish). i didnt get the rear strut bar because of the difficult install, and the lower rear bar performs better from what i have read on the interwebs.
i think either of these two will help a little, but the cruze suspension is already pretty tight for an eco car. i noticed the car now has little to no body roll on the easy turns, and it seems to stick to the road like glue, but i also changed the LLR tires to a more chunky tire. the install for the two bars that i got was easy peasy, 4 bolts total and it took about 20 minutes.
i think there was one person on this forum who had all 5 pieces from UR, but removed 2 of them due to rust over a year or two.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am cruzing ebay for a good deal to come up for the front strut. Though neirfin, some claim that the front end gets rough on bumps with the front strut. Has it been a major annoyance for you? Was thinking just about three bars:front, rear tower, and rear lower 2 points.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

the front does make the ride a little rougher, but i wouldnt say its annoying. to me it just seems like both shocks are affected by a bump under one wheel, which makes it a little rough over a really bad road, but the tradeoff is the tighter handling on the smooth twisty roads, ill take the tighter handling. on ebay i did the make an offer thing, and got them both for about 250 delivered, not too bad at all for an even better suspension than stock. im not sure if i would like the rear tower bar with the other two, it just seems so perfect as is, i think tightening the rear even more might give it oversteer.
i like your avatar lol


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks neirfin for the info. Nice to see another cat person


----------

